# [SOLVED] Old receiver to new TV.



## Ol_Tex (Jul 20, 2012)

First, let me start off by saying that I am not the least bit tech savvy. I have an old Pioneer stereo receiver SX-690 that im trying to connect to an Andersson A37222FD tv. I've tried a few different connections, but none seem to be working out for me. I'm using an RCA to RCA cable for the connection. Could this be the problem? Do I need any special converters? Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Logan


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Old receiver to new TV.*

Logan, Welcome to TSF.

Your TV should have some type of audio output - hopefully stereo RCA plugs (usually red/white). You then run a pair of cables to the AUX input of the Pioneer. Switch the Pioneer over to AUX on the front panel and off you go. If there's no sound check the TV menus to make sure the audio out is set to ON or maybe External or Both.

If the TV has only digital audio out (which your vintage Pioneer does not support) you'll need something like THIS.


----------



## Ol_Tex (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Old receiver to new TV.*

Yustr, thank you very much!

I ended up having to go out and buy the adapter, but now everything works like a charm. The adapter was a bit pricey due to the fact I bought it in a store rather than online. Just couldn't wait. I do appreciate the help and your quick reply to my post. Hopefully this thread can help someone else along the way.


Best wishes,
Logan


----------

